# Tick Repellant... Advantix with Advocate? Please help...



## Cristiana (Aug 10, 2016)

Hello Everybody,
Just got my mini schnauzer puppy to the vet and as he is now 12 weeks and finally walking around the vet suggested to give him both Advocate and Advantix (to cover Ticks)... 
I have been giving him Advocate to treat worms and fleas, once a month, and spraying Apple cider vinegar on him to repel ticks... (I don't like to take medicine myself... so why give them to the dog...)
To me it seems a bit too much to give him the Advantix and Advocate... He says to give them two weeks apart, but I am still not entirely convinced.
Need advices please, as he is my first dog...
Does anyone use Advocate and Advantix together?
Thank you,
Cristiana


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

It Appears that both Advantix and Advocate contain imidacloprid and butylhydroxytoluene !!
I do not believe in using chemicals on my dogs constantly just as a precaution, unless there is a problem!
And NO I would not use these two products so close together!
I worm my lot every 4 months as a precaution with a broad spectrum wormer and only treat for fleas or ticks if I see any sign of them.
I think that is quiet enough chemicals for them.
I know I should have worm counts taken instead of automatic 4 monthly worming


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I used to use Advoate (fleas & worms) but when I needed something to cover ticks my vet said to switch to Advantix 

I was told I couldn't use both - and really don't see why the vet would suggest this 

IMHO if you need to cover ticks (which many do now), then Advantix with a separate wormer is the way to go


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Can you not use one product which covers both?

As I understand it, Advantix treats both fleas and ticks, so I don't understand why they suggest an addition treatment. Unless of course the advocate suggestion is for worm treatment. If that is the case, I see no need to dose the dog with two spot ons. Could you not use an oral wormer to cover these? Drontal, Milbemax etc

A few options (be sure to check out clinical studies and check you personally are happy to use them on your dog):

Seresto flea and tick collar:
http://www.seresto.com/en/seresto-for-dogs/

Frontline spot on (be aware that there is a suggestion that some fleas may have become immune to this treatment- worth reading up about deciding for yourself):

Prac-tic spot on
http://www.bada-uk.org/tick-prevention/prac-tic-spot-on

On the subject of fleas, many folk choose to only treat their pet when they see fleas on the dog or with preventatives, as they prefer not to be continually applying chemical treatments on their dogs fur when there is no need. 
A massively helpful preventative is to keep your house flea free. Hoovering and using flea sprays irregularly. You can treat your pet with a topical treatment as frequently as monthly, but if there are fleas in the environment, the lifecycle will continue. 
Others, if they live in an area where ticks are a problem, might use the Scalibor collar to counter the ticks and then treat for fleas when needed or use preventative supplements instead.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

lemmsy said:


> Prac-tic spot on
> http://www.bada-uk.org/tick-prevention/prac-tic-spot-on


I've just ordered some of this for the 1st time - been using Advantix since Spring but really worry about the cats every time I apply it (it's toxic to cats) and it's a PITA having to keep them away from each other for several days after each application

Fingers crossed it's good!


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

I forgot to mention in my reply that my treatment for fleas and ticks is "Advantix" but only when there is a visible problem!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

wee man said:


> I forgot to mention in my reply that my treatment for fleas and ticks is "Advantix" but only when there is a visible problem!


That's not practical for everyone - if you live in a high tick risk area, it can become horiffically difficult to try to check them every time you go out. If your dog has a thick and / or long coat, is dark coloured, is allergic to them etc etc, it's often too big a risk to wait until there's a problem!

In any of those instances (and many others), prevention is much easier than having to worry about them 24/7!


----------



## Cristiana (Aug 10, 2016)

Thank you everybody! 
He said to use either Seresto or Advantix, but because my puppy doesn't really like collars I was thinking spot on is better... but I still don't think is right to give him both... Especially because I did give him Advocate and Milbemax for worms...
It seems to me that they are not very conscientious about giving medication... I don't think I am going to use them both, I will keep applying the apple cider vinegar and hope for the best!
Thank you,
Cristiana


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Cristiana said:


> Thank you everybody!
> He said to use either Seresto or Advantix, but because my puppy doesn't really like collars I was thinking spot on is better... but I still don't think is right to give him both... Especially because I did give him Advocate and Milbemax for worms...
> It seems to me that they are not very conscientious about giving medication... I don't think I am going to use them both, I will keep applying the apple cider vinegar and hope for the best!
> Thank you,
> Cristiana


Never found apple cider vinegar to be hugely effective tbh

It's supposed to be added to their food or water so it's in their blood when the ticks bite - they don't like the way it makes the blood taste


----------



## Cristiana (Aug 10, 2016)

Lilylass said:


> Never found apple cider vinegar to be hugely effective tbh
> 
> It's supposed to be added to their food or water so it's in their blood when the ticks bite - they don't like the way it makes the blood taste


Thank you... will add it on his food!  He loves it!


----------



## Cristiana (Aug 10, 2016)

lemmsy said:


> Can you not use one product which covers both?
> 
> As I understand it, Advantix treats both fleas and ticks, so I don't understand why they suggest an addition treatment. Unless of course the advocate suggestion is for worm treatment. If that is the case, I see no need to dose the dog with two spot ons. Could you not use an oral wormer to cover these? Drontal, Milbemax etc
> 
> ...


Thank you...
Yes, the Advocate is for worms... so as it covers also fleas, the remaining problem to cover were ticks... but as a preventative measure to me sounds a bit too much!


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Cristiana said:


> Thank you...
> Yes, the Advocate is for worms... so as it covers also fleas, the remaining problem to cover were ticks... but as a preventative measure to me sounds a bit too much!


If I were you then, I would stick to Advantix for fleas and ticks and go for an oral wormer. This avoids two topical (spot on) treatments, which to me too sounds excessive and I would be worrying about adverse effects with a mix of chemicals so close together.

Some of the options for those and what they cover for those are here:

Drontal (non-prescription and produced by the same folks as Advantage, another flea treatment)
Covers roundworm and tapeworm.

Available online (possibly cheaper prices than your vet- best purchased from Bayer- the company that makes it):
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Drontal-Sh...e=UTF8&qid=1472927781&sr=8-1&keywords=drontal

Easimax (non-prescription)
Covers roundworm and tapeworm

Available online here: http://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/Easimax-Dog-Wormer/products/1034/

Milbemax (prescription required)
Covers roundworm, tapeworm, whipworm and hookworm

Also available online if you prefer this than buying from your vet, though you will have to request a prescription from the vet first.

Panacur (prescription required)
Covers roundworm and tapeworm

As above, available online, possibly cheaper than supplied by vets but you will have to request a prescription.

There are various others but those are just a few.

Up to you as time goes on whether you want to treat for fleas monthly (I assume this is what the vet recommends).

I personally only treat for fleas when I see them on my dogs, as I don't believe in putting powerful chemical anti-parasitics on them just for the sake of it. One of mine reacts quite badly to many spot ons (adverse skin reactions) and there are only a few I can use.


----------



## Cristiana (Aug 10, 2016)

lemmsy said:


> If I were you then, I would stick to Advantix for fleas and ticks and go for an oral wormer. This avoids two topical (spot on) treatments, which too me to sounds excessive and I would be worrying about adverse effects with a mix of chemicals so close together.
> 
> Some of the options for those and what they cover for those are here:
> 
> ...


Thank you for all your info... you have been very useful! I really appreciate it! X


----------

